# Howard Neimi...



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

It is with a heavy heart that I am posting this news. My dear friend Howard passed on this week at home. He was an amazing person and one of my dearest friends.

All of his close friends and relatives have been notified, so now I am passing the news on to the retriever community. All of you know how hard working he was, what an accomplished trainer, and what a giving person he was with his knowledge. He worked hard to keep our sport going in Alaska, and helped many a new trainer get their start. I can remember when he first took me under wing, he would come to this site and complain about how terrible I was in the chat room! 

The retriever community has lost a great man, and I am so sorry to have to share this. I do not know when the service will happen. This news just came today. But I will try to keep you all informed. He would certainly not want a big fanfare. His dogs are all being taken care of...

Howard, may you find plenty of awesome fields with a certain leaf or branch hanging down to put a blind under! You know, the one gold one that's waving in the wind next to the tuft of yellow grass. You brought much joy to me and your training partners. I will see you again someday!

-Mary


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

What sad news. I know Howard is going to be missed by many.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Such sad news! Howard I'll miss you a lot! RIP my friend.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

RIP Howard


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow. I am stunned. Howard and I got to know one another via RTF. Then we met at a Rorem seminar. He was a good man.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear this news. Condolences to family and friends. I enjoyed reading his posts for the insight and wisdom.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a real bummer. Howard was a very nice guy.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I am stunned. But most of all I will miss him. We talked from time to time on the phone, on Facebook, and of course on RTF. Very knowledgeable dog man who was always willing to share information. The world needed more like him. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Very sad news indeed. Howard will be missed by many, I'm sure. I had the good fortune to meet him a few winters ago when he took a training vacation down here in Texas. I know I will miss him on here as he could be counted on to maintain reason and a good amount of common sense. 

God Speed, Howard!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Mary, very sorry to hear this, always enjoyed talking to Howard whenever I made it up there. Gone much too soon.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Horribly sad news, I can't believe this. He had always been one of the good guys. 

Howard-I will truly miss you.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

A very fine man that I will miss here. God bless Mary, I know what he meant to you.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Such sad news. RIP Howard!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG....I am shocked....I am at a lost for words....OMG! I can't believe this.
You will be sincerely missed. Damn. Lost a great man.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Sad news...he will be missed.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

So so sad! RIP Mr. Howard, You will be missed!


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

A big loss for this retriever community up here. Howard certainly was a spokesperson for the sport. He gave his all, in training and helping at the events.
Our training group will certainly remember and miss him.

Baron Rea


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

The retriever world is a little darker tonight. RIP Howard.

Steve and Terry Elliott


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh My gosh what a shock to us all. Howard thank you for your sharing your wisedom, patience with us newbies, and your humor. You were a man with a very big heart. My prayers are with your family and AK friends that they may some day be at peace with your passing. RIP untll we meet again.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

So very sorry for all of you who knew Howard personally. I had some great conversations with him via FB and really appreciated his willingness to help and take time to make a drawing of a pond I use and suggest a drill for what I was working. I wish I could have met him and shook his hand. 

My my sincerest thoughts and condolences to those of you closest to him. God Speed Howard!


----------



## Roy Redifer (Dec 24, 2012)

I was told earlier today and I'm still stunned. Howard if you're looking down on us, I pray there are field trials in heaven and you're running this weekend. We are going to miss you! You had a heart of gold.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

I too am speechless!!! 

We spent many nights on the old RTF chat room, talking via phone & emails. Howard always had time to answer any questions or just to shoot the breeze. He loved to hear about his Bam(by Shaq) grandpup, "Ziggy", was doing and was usually one of the first to call/post & sends attaboy's when we had a good weekend! He was truly one of the good guys, that will be missed by many.

RIP Howard


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Wow. I am stunned. Howard and I got to know one another via RTF. Then we met at a Rorem seminar. He was a good man.


Same here. 
What a GREAT guy!!! It breaks my heart. In my prayers.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

We lost a real mentor to the sport, Howard's advice will stay with me for the remainder of my dog years. RIP Howard


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

This is very surreal. Mary, I'm sorry. You've lost a dear, dear friend. I only met Howard a few times, but once was a week training in TX and it was very clear that this was his love and passion. He most certainly paid it forward with advice on RTF. What a shock and a shame, as his intentions were always good.

Rest in Peace Howard. I hope you are meeting dear friends and dogs.

M


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Very sad news. Howard was always a gentleman and willing to help. Prayers to all his family and friends. He will be missed.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm very sorry to hear this. I only know him through RTF, definitely one of the good guys, always always a nice guy. 

I learned a lot from him on RTF.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Just saw this over on FB and I'm still shocked. Howard was one of the posters here that I always clicked on a thread when I saw he had posted because you knew he was going to pass on some wisdom. I had the chance to chat with him via FB a few times about breedings or he'd ask if I knew how one of his pups was doing. Such a good guy and a damn good trainer. You will be missed Howard.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Man I hate to hear this. I only spoke with him a few times over the phone but it wasn't hard to see that he was one of the good guys. RIP Mr. Howard.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I Had only known Howard for a few years, he was one heck of a guy. Definitely a wealth of knowledge when it came to training retrievers. He had a true love for the game and it showed everytime you would watch him run his dogs. He will leave a void here in Alaska and through out the retriever community. RIP Howard


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess GOD needed a true helper in dark times, RIP, and thanks to your contribution to your fellow man and dog .

It is possible to miss someone you never met.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Sitting here in shock rtf won't be the same without you Howard. I always remember our training time in Niland what a fun time. You will be missed.
Your babies will be well taken care of don't worry. prayers sent to all his friends and Fanily
cindy and mark Lowans


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Howard.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh no! What a loss. I will miss all the advice he gave me and others. I never met him but liked and respected him.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Really hard to take. It is surprising to tear up over the loss of someone I never met in person, but Howard was the kind of guy to reach out and make a difference to people he never met. It was an honor to communicate with Howard and learn from him. Thanks for being open hearted and reaching out! He will be missed!

Jennifer


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This is such sad news. Howard was one of the folks who made RTF a more valuable, more pleasant place. Howard was both generous and tolerant with his knowledge and treatment of others.

I just phoned him a few days ago to ask his opinion on some drills he posted about a while back. He was as generous and kind on the phone as he was in text on this resource.

God Bless You Howard. You will be missed.

Mary are Howard's dogs OK and taken care of?

Chris


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

shawninthesticks said:


> I guess GOD needed a true helper in dark times, RIP, and thanks to your contribution to your fellow man and dog .
> 
> *It is possible to miss someone you never me*t.


I'm starting to get poop face on this so the answer to your question....Yes...it's an intuitive thing. He is dog folk and they don't get any better. No more said on my part. I'm going to feel this in the morning......


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

A truly sad day. Rest in peace old friend

/Paul


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wow!! I am at a loss for words!! Spent many a night visiting with Howard in the old rtf chat
room. Howard was one of the good guys! Talked with him on the phone many times, his advice 
and humor will be greatly missed. Mary my heart goes out to you and the rest of the Alaskan Field Trial Retriever community. 

RIP my Friend,

Aaron Homburg*


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

SO SAD, Howard was one of the most nice folks in retriever cirlcles and synonymous with retriever sports in Alaska. Rest in peace Howard.

Regrets,
Irishwhistler


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

My heart is aching right now and the tears are making it hard to continue writing this.

Howard contacted me many years ago about a Trio pup. He had seen the ad I posted in the Retriever Field Trial News. Little did I know that sending a pup all the way to Alaska would bring about a friendship that I cherish. Howard would call me and give me updates on that Trio pup that he named BAM. I remember him teasing me about her name and telling me to ask my active duty Army brother-in-law what B A M stood for with the Devil Dogs- Marine Corp. He got a good laugh when I called him back and told him that I had found out!! He would call me when Bam would win an Am or Open. He let me share the pride when Bam received her FC and AFC titles.

I spoke to Howard a couple of weeks ago and he gave me the latest update on Bam. I can't believe that I won't get to talk to him any more about her or about breeding prospects and training.

What a tremendous loss. Mary, I know how much Howard meant to you. I hope you know that he was proud of you and the accomplishments you made under his tutelage.

I just can't believe this.


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

My goodness Mary this is indeed dreadful and shocking news. I will never forget my time with you at North Pole and all the written help Howard has given me over the years. He was truly a kind, generous man so RIP Howard.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

This is such sad news, and a big loss to the retriever community. Howard was a great guy and he gave a lot to the sport. He will be missed, and fondly remembered.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

This Breaks my heart. We exchanged thoughts about puppies, and he was truly one of the good guys, I am so sorry. Mary, I know how much he meant to you. I am truly sorry.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I hate to hear this... I still remember Howard's first all age placement with a dog named Banjo T Heakin (Banjo). Howard won the Open that day. As Howard has told the story on this forum, I was throwing the long retired bird on the 4th series that day and remember it well. His reaction to the results was all you needed to see to know that he was serious about the sport and his dogs. The emotion was more than "on his sleeve", if you know what I mean... And it was impossible to not be happy for him. 

One other great memory of Howard is when my wife and I were dating... She knew nothing about trials, but loved to watch and video etc... One day she was filming while I was attempting a remote cast land blind. My dog was having none of it and after several cast refusals, whistle refusals, rising volume in my voice on the casts, etc... On the video can be heard Howard's voice... "Sherry, I don't think this is one Bill would want you to video". I still have that tape! The only command the dog took on that test was "here"... Over the years we have laughed about Howard's comment so many times... 

One last one about Howard... Relating to my wife. I had been single for a few years and was in my mid 30's. Of course I lived in Alaska at that time as well and ran trials. Sherry came to a trial with me when we first started dating and I introduced her to Howard. He says "So, you're Bills new girlfriend eh? Better have your running shoes on". And he walked off. Ha! Guess he wasn't giving her good odds of hanging around long. She didn't know what to think of that. I told her, that's just Howard. One thing about Howard, he said what was on his mind. 

Rest in Peace Howard.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm stunned.....no better word to describe it. I enjoyed Howard thoroughly, his knowledge and generosity in sharing his experience. And he made me laugh too, with his wry sense of humor and perspective of this crazy dog game. 

Mary, I'm sorry, I know how close you were. My condolences to Howard's friends and family - and the greater Alaska/Pac Northwest retriever community as well. RTF has lost one of it's brighter lights......


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

The retriever world lost a very good man,I regret not getting a chance to meet the man in person. His personality and willingness to help new people on the RTF will be a void that wont be replaced anytime soon

RIP HOWARD


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for Mary, Howard's family and the retriever community. Like many on this forum, I never met Howard but I respected him and felt a connection. I miss him.
Colleen


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

This is terrible news!

Howard was a great guy. I had a chance to spend some time training with him several yaers ago when he was Wintering in S Louisiana training in the spillway. He offered me some handling tips that I've never forgotten. He was always willing to help. In fact, the SLRC was having their Winter club trial and there was Howard helping and throwing birds. He didn't even have a dog entered! 

RIP Howard.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Bill, thank you for that remembrance - condolences to Howard's family and all who knew and benefited from him here.

MG


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

There are some people you meet in person and become fast friends; then there are others you meet via social media or forums such as this. Never met the man, but still feel a sense of loss. Condolences to all that are feeling that sense of loss today.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I my Lord, I am so sorry to all . I liked him here on RTF


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> My heart is aching right now and the tears are making it hard to continue writing this.
> 
> Howard contacted me many years ago about a Trio pup. He had seen the ad I posted in the Retriever Field Trial News. Little did I know that sending a pup all the way to Alaska would bring about a friendship that I cherish. Howard would call me and give me updates on that Trio pup that he named BAM. I remember him teasing me about her name and telling me to ask my active duty Army brother-in-law what B A M stood for with the Devil Dogs- Marine Corp. He got a good laugh when I called him back and told him that I had found out!! He would call me when Bam would win an Am or Open. He let me share the pride when Bam received her FC and AFC titles.
> 
> ...


Howard had taken Bam to the vet, and never showed back to get her. Not sure of the time frame but a friend went to do a well being check and found him at home, passed away. So know that one of his last acts was taking care of that pup you sent him Miss Vicky. 

Howard had recently taken up rowing, and was tackling that adventure with the same gusto as dog training. When I asked him about it, it was the proper boat for rowing. He was working hard to get in shape. 

And yes, he was Very proud of our friend Mary. Howard was actually a very private man. I remember some of the silly pics that Mary posted here on rtf when they both had placed in one of the Alaskan field trials. Mary was hugging on him, etc. He was embarrassed but also loved it. 

Howard never took leaving Alaska lightly, and hadn't done so in the past couple of years. Not even to attend a national that he qualified for. Not even when a friend handed him a ticket to go train in Georgia for a winter. 

A close friend of his, and training buddy, has his dogs. They are all fine, as Mary said.

a very sad day for rtf, as we have lost a great resource. Howard was only 64. Way too young.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I am one of those new guys getting started, Howard has helped me out many times. Although I never met him, I wish I had. Will miss him for sure.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sigh. That's just terrible. He was great to talk to about dog stuff or football. Condolences to his family & friends.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

So sad. Howard used to run the early spring Northern California trials where he was always part of the scene. I remember when the NorCal trial was held on our ranch years ago, and Howard helped Bill Drake get unstuck in his ATV. Another day, another memory, another life.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

:sad: I had always hoped to visit Alaska and have a chance to meet Howard. Will miss reading his posts on RTF. God Bless Howard and family. RIP Howard and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Very sad I will miss him greatly. He was a great asset to the retriever world. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Rest in Peace. Tho we never met, I'll miss you on RTF. 

Condolances to all your family and weiblicher Teufel _Hündin_ and kennelmates.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Very sad news. He always gave great advice and was a gentleman about it. I remember a while back when Shane posted up video clips of a national that Howard had qualified for. One of the clips was Howard being interviewed. I remember pulling for him and thinking he just seems like a really nice guy. Condolences to his family and friends. RIP Howard.

Respectfully, Danny Oldfield


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm saddened by this news, as are many others. Howard was very kind, and helped a great deal with the seminar I gave for RCA several years back. I've reminded him a time or two that I owe him a Chinese dinner the next time we meet again. I'll have to do better than that my friend. Our retriever community will always be less without him.

Evan


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP Howard. He will be missed.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

DEDEYE said:


> View attachment 15802
> View attachment 15803
> View attachment 15804
> View attachment 15805
> View attachment 15806


Great Pictures... Good memories...Thanks Mary.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

So sad. 64 is too young. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

There are no words at such a very sad time. 
Sixty four years is way too young.
May Howard rest in peace


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for Howard's friends and family, you especially, Mary. He's one of the truly good ones, such a shock and loss. Godspeed, Howard.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Training, trialing, goofing off..


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

I have trained with Howard for years. I started into field trialing shortly after he did. I still remember the last marks he had when he got his first all-age win years ago. I was out throwing and had just run my first Q. After the last set I told him he had won and he didn't believe me until somebody with more experience also told him the same thing. In fact, he only wanted to own two dogs at that time; he had recently purchased a pup from me and had purchased Pricey a bit earlier; His older male won and because of that, my pup departed his kennel to go to our other training partner. Since then he has had a lot of wins with several different dogs. I have thrown literally thousands of marks for his dogs over the years, while he did the same for me. I will miss him very much.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

How incredibly sad..

I never had the chance to meet him, but he would P.M.me often about my comments, and went out of his way to keep me motivated. His correspondence to me was always enjoyed. He gave heeling words during the loss of my dogs. He seemed the type of guy I would have surely considered a friend...

I will miss you Howard,,,Have a wonderful new journey...


Gooser


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

This is terrible news. Howard became a friend over the last 10-11 months after purchasing a Emmitt X Missy pup. Our conversations started off brief. However, they grew in length with the last one lasting around 45 minutes. I will miss our monthly conversation. 

Condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Very sad...he seemed to be a kind and generous man, and I will miss reading his thoughts here.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

So sorry to learn this. I had little contact with Howard outside this forum, but liked him and will miss his presence here.

Amy Dahl


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

cubdriver said:


> I have trained with Howard for years. I started into field trialing shortly after he did. I still remember the last marks he had when he got his first all-age win years ago. I was out throwing and had just run my first Q. After the last set I told him he had won and he didn't believe me until somebody with more experience also told him the same thing. In fact, he only wanted to own two dogs at that time; he had recently purchased a pup from me and had purchased Pricey a bit earlier; His older male won and because of that, my pup departed his kennel to go to our other training partner. Since then he has had a lot of wins with several different dogs. I have thrown literally thousands of marks for his dogs over the years, while he did the same for me. I will miss him very much.


 Long time pals.. I miss all of you!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry to read this. Condolences to all that knew and loved Howard.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

RIP Howard. Though we never met semms like I've known you for years. Condolences to all Howard's family and friends. Jim


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Sad news. Best wishes to all who new and loved Howard. God Bless.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Here are two of my favorite photos of Howard and Bam!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Very sad. I met Howard in Calif about ten years ago. We trained togeather several times and ran trials. It didn't matter what was set up he didn't mind making adjustments to fit his needs. I always respected his desire to keep moving forward with his dogs. In my mind he loved every minute he had with his dogs. Always gracious with praise for others when they did well...in training and trialing. He is a good man that made everyone better around him. A true gentleman...we need more Howards in the game.

Bill


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I woke up still in a state of disbelief. I will miss Howard. Fortunately, he spent his time pursuing his passion - the dogs. Godspeed Howard.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

What an absolute shocker! My sincere condolences to his family and close friends. I met him once at a trial in California and always enjoyed his posts here.
RIP Howard


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Very sad news to hear of Howard's passing. My condolences to his family and ALL his friends!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

When I wrote on RTF about losing my big dog, Howard sent me a most touching PM. He didi not know me from Adam, but reached out to me knowing I was hurting. THAT, is a good human being.

As much as I enjoy meeting the good people of the dog world, saying goodbye to them is very, very hard.

Miss Mary, I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear friend and mentor, and to those of you fortunate enough to have known and trained with him too.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

I was shocked and saddened to hear about Howard. 

I only met him once at the Alaskan workshop Lardy and I gave a few years ago. I was really impressed by Howard and totally enjoyed him. 

Of course, RTFers know how much he contributed here and it was always helpful, thoughtful and based on experience. I rank his replies among the very best! He proved himself to be a very good dog man in competition and a true gentleman in life! 

Howard probably didn't think about how much he was respected nor how much he will be missed. 

I will take my dogs for a quiet walk today in memory of Howard.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^^Like button.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Here are two of my favorite photos of Howard and Bam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Howard was a member of our training group, where he generously shared his knowledge and helped each of us become better retriever trainers. He will be missed. This photo was taken this past






spring.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

One of the stalwarts of this site, in the very best sense. Clearly gave the impression that he was someone who would be a great friend should you be fortunate to spend time with him. Sad news.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

What terrible news. I always enjoyed reading His replies here.
R I P Howard


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Howard, but have always enjoyed his posts. God Bless, Howard, many prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

sad news indeed. sorry for your loss RIP Howard


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Howard. I still can't find the right words. We're going to miss you so bad buddy. Thank you for the privilege of enjoying your killer wit and learning from your training wisdom. 
Mary, God Bless You. I know mentoring you and watching you succeed had to be one of the best experiences of his life.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Godspeed to u Howard. I met Howard while judging at Turnigan Pass this summer, great guy and very quick wit. Placed second in Am. and won the Derby. Just talked to him on the phone about a month ago. I know all his ft friends everywhere will miss him. RIP Howard.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Howard but as everyone has said... I learned a lot from reading his posts here on RTF. I am so sorry for this tragic loss for his family and friends.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I also never had the pleasure of meeting him but I enjoyed his posts and knowledge. My condolences to his friends and family. RIP


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow! Shocked and saddened to see this news. Never met him, but always respected and appreciated his opinions and attitude here. Howard was the kind of guy that made this site, this sport, and this World a better place.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Those who will miss him most are the competitors. He always brought a well trained dog ready for the level of competition entered. The Alaska folks are fast losing examples to emulate. 

Over the years we exchanged PM's when Howard needed a clarification of some comment I had made. At trials we would talk, I appreciated having him as a fellow competitor & knew him before Pricey. Sometimes we don't spend enough time with someone feeling they will be here forever.

RIP Howard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I am at a loss for words. Howard was true class. He advised me via pm's on several training issues over the years. He didn't have to do that. I will miss him.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Someone else said it better, how can you be so heartbroken over someone you never met? He loved to give me grief about having Chesapeakes, but never in a mean way. He had that gift, I think; of making you feel like a good friend he valued and respected and was so generous in sharing training tips and encouragement. Our retriever community lost a good one.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, life is fragile. Shocking news, he'll be missed.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Howard was a a fine example to all of us. Generous, witty and always a gentleman. I always read any thread he started or posted on looking for the next nugget of knowledge or humor that he might contribute. I was never disapointed. I will miss his presence on this forum greatly.

My condolences to his family and close friends for their loss. 

Godspeed Howard!-Paul


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I always enjoyed reading Howard's posts on here and had hoped to meet him in person someday. I guess we will meet over the rainbow bridge. RIP Howard. Your RTF family will miss you dearly


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. I like many have never met Howard, but as soon as I saw a post on rtf that he started or commented on I made sure I read it. He was a kind, loving, and spirited guy and will be missed. May God Bless Howard.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Julie R. said:


> Someone else said it better, how can you be so heartbroken over someone you never met?


Totally agree, I always appreciated his posts and was one of the people on here I trusted the advice of. He will be missed.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, that is very sad to hear. I think my training group was the first one Howard joined in Ak. He learned quick and rose to the top as a trainer and handler. God bless you Howard..RIP.................Bill


----------



## russhardy (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you Howard. You inspired, consoled, competed and mentored with a dignity that was unrivaled. And all the while thought nothing of it.


----------



## sbl (Jul 11, 2011)

I've only known Howard a few years but long enough to admire, respect and appreciate him a great deal. And long enough to tell him to put a cork in it when he told me every mistake I made! He's obviously so well loved and respected here in Alaska and outside, he's made such an impression on so many people and the sport. I appreciate his honesty and giving of his knowledge and time to me as a youngster in the game. And I most respect his humility and love for the dogs like no one else.

His dogs are all well, they miss their dad. I'm sad for their loss as well, they lost their person.

It's windy as hell here today in Anchorage, I bet he's brewing up a storm for us.
Sarah


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Howard was a very caring person. I am sure all the retriever community will find this news with a very heavy heart. I am sure there is a special place in heaven for him.

He will be missed by many!!


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

My condolences to Howards family and friends. The 11 pages in less than a day is a testimony of the lives Howard touched. What a good ,good man he was. He will be sorely missed by those who knew him and by the many here that did not. His life touched many. Rest in Peace Howard,, 

Pete


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Didn't know Howard except via RTF & the accomplishments of his dogs. We had a number of conversations about dogs, training, etc and I respected his knowledge & input. Our community will miss him & I know I will too.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh no! I was just thinking of calling Howard last week. I bought Mick from him Chopper x Bam. Howard always said that I got the one that he would have kept if he had a bigger litter and could afford it. Howard called often to check on his progress. Although Mick has never lit the circuit on fire (my fault), he's my favorite. Once we got on the phone you knew an hour would be gone before you knew it. Regretting not following through on my impulse to call, just wanted to tell him a couple pheasant hunting stories. Rest in peace bud. I'll always think of you when I scratch our little buddy behind the ears.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Just saw this and was shocked. Like Marvin, I knew Howard since before Pricey. He shared some excellent drills with me, always commenting they were "borrowed" from Jimmy. Although I saw him rarely, when I did, it was as tho we had just talked the day before. So sad to lose him and so many will miss him.

Glenda


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I always liked reading Howard's posts. And he always answered my PM's, giving me good advice about training. He was one of the good guys and will be missed.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Shocked and saddened. Howard was one of the last people remaining on here whose advice was always worth reading and following Like others have mentioned my first contact with Howard was when he reached out to me on here via a complimentary PM. He didn't need to do that but it was typical of him. In my mind he was clearly the best remaining RTF regular I only briefly spent time with him when he came on a Winter training trip. His knowledge and passion for the dogs and games was quite evident and touching. Godspeed Howard


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this terrible tragedy. Godspeed, Howard. I hope you're running some fabulous dogs up in heaven...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow...I am at a loss for words. Condolences to his family and friends. RIP Howard


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

My sympathy to Howard's friends and family....so sad.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Howard and I communicated a few times years ago about NM being winter training grounds. Like all, I'll miss his posts. JD


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Doesn't seem real. I'll expect to go to the line next spring and see Howard there. Every time I put on a pair of black handling gloves, I'll hear him over my shoulder saying "Paula, you sure you want to use black?" I'll definitely miss him. RIP Howard. You were a good man.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

This is devastating news. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

I always enjoyed reading Howard's posts. He was certainly one of the good guys.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Qui Chang Trainer (Jan 3, 2003)

Most Honourable Board Members,

Lowly Qui Chang Trainer, once and still a poor excuse for a Trainer of Fine Animals, is devastated and mourns the passing of our Great Friend, Howard.

My feeble brain recalls several of the conversations we shared while we Walked the Road to The Great Gathering. Howard was kind and good. Always willing to share a bit of his knowledge or a laugh. A kind man. A decent man. A good man.

In conversations today with Other Great Friends two things kept being repeated about Howard; he had no ego and he was an honest man.

Howard was an awesome Trialer. He loved the game and was truly as happy for the next person to win as he was when he won as long as he felt the field was level and, on those rare occasions he felt it might not have been, he was far to much of a Gentle Man to make a big deal out of it.

If, when we pass, all they can say about us is that we only wanted the best for everyone involved and that we were honest in our approach to making our dreams come true...then...well...then we have lived a life to proud of...very proud.

God Speed to you Howard Neimi. You left us too soon with shoes too large to fill and a standard not easily matched.

I remain,

Your Faithful Servant,

Qui Chang Trainer


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow. Speaks volumes.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in disbelief.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

You can judge a man by how he treats someone who can absolutely do him no good. Howard treated people well that could offer him nothing.

Prayers to Howard's friends, family, and dogs.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

I pm'd with questions from time to time and he always took the time to answer, may he RIP.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Most Honourable Board Members,
> 
> Lowly Qui Chang Trainer, once and still a poor excuse for a Trainer of Fine Animals, is devastated and mourns the passing of our Great Friend, Howard.
> 
> ...


Surely an honor that you re-appeared to pay your respects to Howard.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Knowing Howard or not, the words spoken here have been enough to both bring tears to the cheeks of the strongest of men and give an example of what and how a person should be in life. Howard obviously lived his life "right".


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been away Sat and Sun. Just turned on the computer and read Mary's very sad news. I am in shock. Have many a time like others Emailed Howard and gracious as ever with my questions he patiently answered them. RIP Howard. I will miss your comments. You will be sorrily missed by this community. Condolences to his family and close friends. Very sad!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Knowing Howard or not, the words spoken here have been enough to both bring tears to the cheeks of the strongest of men and give an example of what and how a person should be in life. Howard obviously lived his life "right".


Yes he surely did! I miss him so much..


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Sad new for sure, He will be missed. Prayers for all of the family and friends.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Hard to believe he won't be here on the forum....one of the most welcoming people I ever "met". 

With sympathy,

Deb


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

duk4me said:


> I'm in disbelief.


Me too...still trying to make sense of it...I got to meet Howard in person at a Rorem seminar and while he trained in TX one winter trip...this was after many years of being friends via the Internet. He even sent me his large collection of RTFNs when he found out I was trying to collect them all...he wouldn't even cash the check I sent him for postage! He will be missed, the most unassuming person I've known, no ego, just a humble guy who loved the silly games we play...gonna miss ya Howard...God's speed.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I saw this this morning and just haven't been able to come up with the words. Howard was one of the good guys. He will be missed.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

You can be proud of your life Howard you left a mark for all of us aspire to, God speed.

Sorry for you loss Mary.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I only knew Howard through RTF, but was always thrilled when he replied to one of my threads - usually to tease me about being single - which made it fun! Very sorry to hear, always wanted to meet him. Condolences to his family


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Julie R. said:


> He loved to give me grief about having Chesapeakes, but never in a mean way..


Howard used to give me grief, too but then I got to tease him back when he fell in love with my Chessie Hilde. When I would show up at training and get Hilde's littermate Chance out of the truck, he'd say "But where is that girl? I want to see that girl." It was fun to tease Howard because he was all about black labs, but then Hilde came along. She is awfully cute and it was cute to see how he warmed up to her. Howard will be missed.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I am still in disbelief and at lost for words. 
RTF will not be the same with his absence.
I didn’t have to know the man in person to know what he was here. GENUINE…
RIP and thank you for taking the time to help others.
Mary, I am very sorry.

Benny who is only 3 years younger than him. What a loss.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

I did not have the pleasure of knowing Howard in person, only knew of him through RTF.
He was a very genuinely nice guy who always had great insight & advice in the forums.
From my limited relationship with howard & reading the other posts, the retriever community has lost a great member too soon.
May your family find comfort in this difficult time & may you rest in peace Howard.
Gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

this is very sad news. i only knew Howard on rtf. i like Howard. i respect Howard.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Most Honourable Board Members,
> 
> Lowly Qui Chang Trainer, once and still a poor excuse for a Trainer of Fine Animals, is devastated and mourns the passing of our Great Friend, Howard.
> 
> ...


this made me smile...


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Howard was one of the good guys, God speed Howard.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Most Honourable Board Members,
> 
> Lowly Qui Chang Trainer, once and still a poor excuse for a Trainer of Fine Animals, is devastated and mourns the passing of our Great Friend, Howard.
> 
> ...



A noble paean about a noble man from a noble source. 

Thank you for your eloquence.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Terrible news...I only knew him from the RTF but I liked him and he seemed well liked and respected by everyone. Condolences to all who knew and loved him.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

God bless you Howard we know where you are.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

RIP Howard, do you think God's going to join RTF?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I had the pleasure of meeting Howard at the 2008 National. Those who are commenting that they only knew him via RTF, trust me, you knew Howard. He was so unpretentious. He didn't know me by anything other than my old RTF "handle", but there as a competitor in the middle of the Super Bowl of field trials, he spent time talking to me as if we were long lost friends. 

RTF long timers are grimacing over the fact that another pillar of this forum has fallen. Howard will be missed in many ways. You can't teach or preach common sense and courtesy. RIP Howard


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

So sad to hear about this, always enjoyed interacting with him, and his willingness to help.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I was saddened to hear of Howards passing when I read it yesterday. As many, I never met Howard in person. I remeber his stories of training in parking lots during the winter. I can't remember if that was here on RTF or back in the days of the old listserv, Hunting Retriver-L maybe?

I was surprised earlier this year when I was lurking on a rowing forum and saw posts from a HowardN fron AK. I PM'd him here on RTF about it and as you would expect he was encouraging and looking forward to being able to get on the water.

He will be missed by many,

Tom


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

This is sad news for me. I have been reading Howards posts for about 10 years on RTF and he always was a class act. Prayers for his friends and family. He will be missed.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I do not think I have ever sat and read every line to a post. How can you feel so captivated by someone you have never met in person... Very few people are larger than life, Mr. Howard is one of those few.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

I, like many others, never met Howard in person but have been deeply touched by his passing. I don't think Howard had any idea of how many lives he touched and how much he will be missed. I remember following his advice in the past when I was training my first dog. I'm not sure it was on RTF, maybe the old WRC? Afterwards, I followed Howard's posts and always appreciated his help and insight. To say he will be missed on RTF is an understatement. RIP Howard, and thank you for your contribution to so many within the retriever community.
God's blessing and comfort to Howard's family and friends.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I had the great privilege of meeting Howard in person. Back in 2008 I was invited to judge a trial up in Fairbanks Alaska, I had lived in Fairbanks for four years in the mid 70's and loved it, so was looking forward to a visit after all these years. I also knew Howard from RTF as one of the more reasonable posters, very knowledgeable, obviously possessing good dog sense, willing to share his knowledge in a no-nonsense manner but with a sly sense of humor.

Going to Alaska to judge a 21 dog Open, 19 dog Amateur, small Qual and Derby, you don't know what to expect, but I remembered my pro taking a trip up there some years prior trying to get that last point to qualify a dog for the National, getting his but kicked, so I decided to play it straight up. What I discovered was that out of 20 all age dogs there were six or seven that would be in the last series competing for the win at any trial in the lower 48. Howard was right up there with his dogs, I think he won the Open and got second in the Am. Howard was definitely humble about it, but his handling and training was obviously at a very high level. He was also a great guy who helped a lot of up and coming dog folks in his area.

John


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

I had never met Howard but always took the time to read his posts. Howard, thanks for all of the advise over the years. RIP.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

My sincere condolences go out to Mr Neimi's family and friends. 

It seems that I was just PMing Howard a couple of days a go, I never had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Neimi but he never failed to return a PM, even to a newbie with newbie questions. 

I was at a fiel trial a couple of weeks ago and as I reviewing the premium I made note of the dogs that Mr Neimi was listed as the breeder, Howard will live on through his breeding program of some outstanding dogs, what a legacy!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Condolences to his friends and family. He seemed like a classy individual on RTF and I looked forward to reading his posts.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Sad day for the retriever world...he was a kind man. Never met him, but thoroughly enjoyed his posts here.

lesa c


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP Howard....


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I was saddened to hear the news...I never had the Honor of Meeting You Howard...Gods Speed Be with You....


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Please read: This is from one of our club members. If you have any questions you can PM me. Please don't ask me if there are any future breeding planned because there aren't. 



To our members,


Many of you have heard by this writing, that our long time friend/trainer/member Howard Niemi passed away recently. To many of us, Howard’s passing comes as a complete shock, and we are deeply saddened.


The communication expressing concern for Howard and his dogs has been much appreciated. All three of Howard’s dogs are being cared for and are doing fine. 


At this time, Howard’s family asks that folks stop contacting them as they are overwhelmed with calls; and with the details yet to be worked out to close Howard’s estate. When the details of an opportunity to say our last good-byes to Howard has been decided, information in that regard will be emailed out to the membership.


Again, Howard’s dogs are doing fine. Arrangements have already been made for their future in their very best interest. To avoid miscommunication and confusion, we politely request that the calls regarding the placement of his dogs also discontinue. They have been overwhelming as well. If you have specific questions, please direct your communication to Mary Maxwell or Betsy McCracken .We will share information to the best of our knowledge. 


Your cooperation and understanding during this time, in respect for Howard and his family is very much appreciated.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Semper Fi Howard. RIP


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

I was extremely saddened to see this post today and hear of Howard's passing.

I never met Howard however we corresponded and exchanged information on our breeding plans. We compared pups and discussed sires at great length. He helped me make some very important breeding decisions and I thank him so much for taking the time to help a newbie. I just went back to my pm's and I still have Howard's PM's to me full of advice, good information and support.

He was kind, and a real guiding light. We have lost a true friend.

To Howards's friends and family, my sincerest sympathies.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, I just saw this and I am in Shock...Howard was a true RTF veteren. He was a polite and forthright person who loved his dogs and the sport unquestionably. He will be missed by many...

With Great Sympathy,
Earlene


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Very sad. I never met Howard in real life but felt like I knew him from RTF and the old retriever training listserv


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I am at a loss of words to express how deeply sorry I am to hear about Howard's passing.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Very Sad, my condolences to the family


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Howards posts here were always well thought out. His imput will be missed.
Rest in peace Howard.

john


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I just learned of Howards passing today. It is so sad to lose a man like Howard. He had just retired a couple years ago and was really looking forward to spending his retirement running dogs. Howard was always free to offer advice or answer training questions, he was a good guy and was very generous with his time and knowledge. RIP Howard. Bud


----------



## mylabs (Nov 5, 2012)

I too enjoyed reading Howard's posts. My condolences to his family and friends for their great loss.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

Realize this: Howard's 'family' was his dogs, his training partners and the contacts he made at trials, on RTF and related sites. This means that those with whom he exchanged ideas on the internet were part of his extended family. Most of us who have trained with him for years have no idea who his real blood relatives were. It is really ALL of us who will miss him. He leaves a big empty place with the retrieving folks in AK and elsewhere.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

cubdriver said:


> Realize this: Howard's 'family' was his dogs, his training partners and the contacts he made at trials, on RTF and related sites. This means that those with whom he exchanged ideas on the internet were part of his extended family. Most of us who have trained with him for years have no idea who his real blood relatives were. It is really ALL of us who will miss him. He leaves a big empty place with the retrieving folks in AK and elsewhere.


Yes, it is true that the dogs and our group are his family. However, he did have one living cousin who is taking the steps to close Howard's estate. Somehow dog people that he was not close to got ahold of his number and have overwhelmed him with calls even as we were making the arrangements. 

His is cousin is more than happy that we have placed the dogs in caring homes with training partners until we make final arrangements for them. Those of us that are helping with that are un contact with his cousin, and he asks respectfully that the calls stop. This has been an overwhelming and extremely emotional time for all ove us.. 

I also would like to say that the wonderful messages here about Howard are really touching, and I for one feel humbled that so many people care about a man they have not met personally. What a wonderful testament to him!

thank you all!


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I can hardly see the screen.

Greatness does not come easy. Howard you were one of the greats. 

I admired you from afar...thanks for all your help.


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

I was saddened to hear of Howard's passing. Although I never met him in person. I was lucky enough to own one of his pups "Denali". I can truly say I am a better person for knowing him. We talked on the phone monthly. He always wanted to know how she was doing or congratulate Team Wild Wings on another good performance. I always looked forward to hearing from him. I wish his family the best. He was truly a blessing to the retriever world.


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

I just returned from a trip to North Dakota and just now read this thread. What a kick to the gut. I also never met Howard, but have wiped a few tears while reading this. His RTF advice and PM's will be missed.

Thanks to Mary for sharing.

I do think Howard might chuckle if he saw that Qui Chang made a post.

Godspeed.

Damon Sweep


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

The retriever world has lost another jewel. Howard was the guy that talked me out of a deep dark depression back in 2005 when i couldn't sleep at night after me having heart surgery. I would get on CHAT and there would be MY Friend Howard. I had some dark days that before we were done chatting i was laughing. Never had the pleasure of shaking his hand but always followed him and his dogs. Thank you Howard for just being you. RIP my friend. Otey


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Just returned from a hunting trip.... So terribly sorry! May God be with a comfort all those affected by this wonderful man's passing...


God Bless you friend,


Richard


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Click here for our club link. Our President wrote a beautiful letter and I wanted to share it:

http://alaskaworkingretrieverclub.com/


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Mary, I agree just beautiful.
More tears,
Colleen


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

My condolences. The retriever world lost an honorable ambassador.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I can only hope to have the will ,to change my ways enough to be half the person that Howard was......


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Dedeye, it's been a rough year for the Alaska Working Retriever Club. Three legends have gone....

My story with Howard is so similar to others that have posted. Being "pioneers" of RTF (AKA old guys), I have had many discussion online with him, private and public. All of them positive. When I finally had the chance to meet him, it was like old home week.

In the few times I have won a Blue ribbon, I always had a "Atta Boy" posting on the Events page from Howard, always with those huge Blue letters. How I enjoyed getting those!

Since my 63rd birthday is this month, this one hits me hard. It does cause me to pause and reflect. Am I one of the "Good guys"? Have I treated those in our game with the same respect and courtesy that Howard showed us all? Our game, whether it's HT or FT can be very harsh, sometimes bordering on mean. Judges are talked about behind their back, contestants are accused of sandbagging, dogs performances rooted against, etc, etc. People on RTF fire off posts that are ill advised and mean tempered. I regret to say that I have done all of these things. 
Idle time at field trials, hunt tests and yes, on the computer can lend itself to negativity. I plan on remembering Howard by being more like him in the months ahead. I hope that you will honor his death in whatever way you choose, but I choose to be nicer to all of you..... Rest in Peace, Howard.....


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Tim West said:


> Dedeye, it's been a rough year for the Alaska Working Retriever Club. Three legends have gone....
> 
> My story with Howard is so similar to others that have posted. Being "pioneers" of RTF (AKA old guys), I have had many discussion online with him, private and public. All of them positive. When I finally had the chance to meet him, it was like old home week.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was talking about.....thanks


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

DEDEYE said:


> Click here for our club link. Our President wrote a beautiful letter and I wanted to share it:
> 
> http://alaskaworkingretrieverclub.com/


Thanks Mary Very fitting indeed. More tears!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Well said Tim.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

I never met Howard, I never spoke with him. 

I do know that I got lots of advice from him, and that he was one of the kindest people on RTF--really, one of the kindest people on the internet. I don't have any "real" connection to him and those who know him, so I am almost embarrassed to feel like I do and share it, because it pales against how his "people" must be feeling.

But I feel sad. This makes me very sad. 

My condolences to those who knew him well. I am sure you feel deep sorrow at his loss, and I wish you ample opportunity to remember the joy of having known him.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Nice post Tim.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Gosh, I have to say that all the posts here are really overwhelming.. I knew people here admired and respected him, but I didn't really KNOW how much he touched their lives.. This is amazing and I thank you all for sharing... 

Howard is probably having himself a fit over all the fuss!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I had the pleasure of meeting Howard at a Rorem seminar in TX. He was funny and welcomed us "hunt test" folks in to the circle. I didn't get a chance to cross his path again and that is my loss. I am sorry for this great loss but Howard left a very nice "foot print" in the retriever community and on some very special hearts I am sure. God Speed Howard and sure you are running a kick ass FT for our Lord to watch.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Tim West said:


> Dedeye, it's been a rough year for the Alaska Working Retriever Club. Three legends have gone....
> 
> My story with Howard is so similar to others that have posted. Being "pioneers" of RTF (AKA old guys), I have had many discussion online with him, private and public. All of them positive. When I finally had the chance to meet him, it was like old home week.
> 
> ...


Great post Tim. Emulating Howard would be good therapy for us all


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

One more picture of Howard taken training on a cold day in February in Palmer, Alaska.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

My condolences to all his friends and family. I can't believe Howard has left us. I so enjoyed his comments on RTF and I was lucky enough to meet him when he came to California one winter to run trials. What a nice, nice man 'who practiced what he preached'!! 
He will be missed by many.
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, I only knew Howard from here, but he seemed to be a genuinely great guy. 

Godspeed Howard


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

This is a shock. I am very sorry for those who were close to Howard. I did not know him well personally ... only through conversations here. 

He was serious and passionate about the primary mission of RTF ... that of training retrievers. His personal successes along with his willingness to help and encourage others, whether newcomers or old-timers, earned my respect and admiration. He never hesitated to share and explain his opinions. _Most importantly, he could disagree with others without being disagreeable._

I have never felt the internet is the best place to make real friends, but I don't know how anyone could not like Howard just from his presence here. I will miss his contributions and again, my condolences to those who were close to him.

Thanks, Howard.

JS


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Rest in peace Howard for your spirit will remain alive in Alaska!!! Harry


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello again.. Howard's celebration of life will be held this Sunday. An awesome printout of all your posts has been made for the family by a friend of ours from Fairbanks. They are in awe that Howard had so many friends, and are grateful that he had all of you and RTF in his life.. 

All the dogs are doing well, and adjusting. Howard will be hanging out from above this Sunday, having himself a stroke over all the fuss.. He wasn't a fan of that sort of thing!

-Mary


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Howard's obituary*

A friend emailed me that Howard's Obituary was posted online. Here is the link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/adn/obituary.aspx?n=howard-niemi&pid=167990240

The text is copied below:

Howard Niemi 

Anchorage resident Howard Niemi died November 2, 2013 at his home. He was born on May 6, 1949 in Anchorage to Wayne and Mildred Niemi. He graduated from West High School in 1967. Howard enlisted in the Marine Corps right after high school and served for five years in Vietnam and SE Asia. He attended UAF when he returned to Alaska. Howard worked for Holiday Inn, The Bethel School District and for the State of Alaska at McLaughlin Youth Center. Howard's passion in life was training dogs. He ran sled dogs for several years and then began training retrievers.

Howard was an avid, and very accomplished retriever trainer, titling several dogs and qualifying his retrievers for many National Competitions in the sport of AKC Field Trials. He was also very active with the local retriever clubs, including serving many years of hard work as a Board member for The Alaska Working Retriever Club. Howard was a pillar of the Alaskan Retriever Community.

Throughout the years in his sport, he acquired several training partners who he considered to be family, and they in turn felt the same about him. He was very successful in his breeding program to better the breed, following the offspring and their success with great pride.

Howard was a very caring and giving person, always willing to go the extra mile for anyone who asked. He was easy-going and very generous with his time and conversation. He was nationally known in retriever circles as a go-to person for advice, for which he never asked anything in return. He willingly shared his knowledge. Howard was a gift who will be dearly missed by his friends and family.

Howard is survived by his cousins, Paul Erickson, Karin Stringer, Jeanne Mee, their families, many good friends, and his three labrador retrievers. A Celebration of Life for Howard will be Sunday, November 17th between 4:00 - 7:00 p.m. at the home of Paul Erickson at 18029 Kamkoff Avenue in Eagle River.

Published in adn.com from Nov. 14 to Nov. 15, 2013 

Read more here: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/adn/obituary.aspx?n=howard-niemi&pid=167990240#storylink=cpy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

So wish I could attend the Celebration of Life for Howard on Sunday. Unfortunately, distance and expense will not allow that to occur. My heart and thoughts will be there. I wish comfort to all of us that knew and cared deeply for Howard. He is sorely missed by so many.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Rest well, Howard. Deepest condolences to the family, and to all who had the privilege of knowing him.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I thought about Howard and the Celebration of Life yesterday. I'm sure there were memories shared with the family and friends that gathered.

Like Mary has said, Howard would probably down play his importance to the Retriever Community and all the attention he has been given now that he is gone. But, that attention and accolades, but they are well deserved.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Last night was a wonderful time at his Celebration Of Life. I just wanted to share with you that a couple of our pals from Fairbanks Retriever Club mad this book from the posts here for the family and his training partners.. Thanks everybody for contributing


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that, Mary. Very nicely done, Fairbanks Retriever Club!!!!


----------

